# 2007 Playoffs Round 1 Game 6: Houston Rockets @ Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[3-2]*


*EnergySolutions Arena
Thursday, 5/3
7:00 PM CST
TNT*​


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Seal this deal!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need this game.

I am not betting this time

I didnt bet in the first two games and the fifth and we won all of those I did bet in the 3rd and 4th and we lost those.

Thankfully both bets were cancelled  ......................


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Fatality. Finish him. (or them, the Jazz)


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i got 250 vbookie cash riding on this game for the rockets. Never done it before so i don't know what it really is someone quickly enlighten me. 

thanks


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I have risked all my money on the idea... 

that Tmac will come out with a gleam in his eye and get a triple double for the first time in a Rockets uniform. 

That Yao will stuff the ball in Deron's face and break his nose in the first four minutes of the game. 

That Rafer will shoot and hit 5 3 pointers. 

That Shane will take at least two charges on Derek Fisher and AK-47 .

That Chuck will have 8 Offensive Rebounds. 

That Juwan will make 7/7 from the field. 

And that Luther Head will have the breakout game of the series, scoring 21 points!! Giving three players more than 20 points in this game.. Tmac, Yao and Luther! 

This I believe in!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Let's win this game and move on to the next round.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lets get this over & ready ourselves for RD.2!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> I have risked all my money on the idea...
> 
> that Tmac will come out with a gleam in his eye and get a triple double for the first time in a Rockets uniform.
> 
> ...


and Rocket was blown out because Yao was ejected four minutes into the game?

Sweet idea :wink:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> and Rocket was blown out because Yao was ejected four minutes into the game?
> 
> Sweet idea :wink:


Blocking the ball hard into his nose isn't going to get him thrown out... its part of the game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

win win win


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
I didnt bet in the first two games and the fifth and we won all of those I did bet in the 3rd and 4th and we lost those.
```
Finally we have someone else we can blame those horrible loses on in Utah besides the players and JVG. Thanks for steppin up Hroz!:clap2: 

In all seriousness, a win here would reinforce the fact that Houston could be a scary team to play in Round 2. If the bench can give us 15 to 20 and Battier and Head can shoot at least 40% from the 3pt line then we win this game.

Go Rockets!:cheers:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

"Rockets win baby!!!"

Tracy McGrady


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> i got 250 vbookie cash riding on this game for the rockets. Never done it before so i don't know what it really is someone quickly enlighten me.
> 
> thanks


it doesnt really do much of anything and if i'm the one who pays it out, i can pretty much guarantee you wont lose


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Big night for the Rockets. I hope they go ahead and are able to close this thing out. I hope that it is a laugher where it does not have me on the edge getting my blood pressure up. We need to get this finished and get some rest for the 2nd round. I do not really care though how it is done just that is is done. Win Baby Win. Go Rockets.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll be doing my best to scream the Rockets out of the building. Me, and the other 19,910 fans.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

JVG should just rest Yao and TMac for a big game 7. :biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The cheating is starting early!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm already frustrated....


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****, I was hoping I would see this game. I'll just have to see the Rockets in the next round :biggrin:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

This is a great pace for us. Tracy needs to be more selfish right now and score.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao s turnovers is hurting us........

4 already???????

On the plus side he looks good when he is shooting


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

So far so good. We can still get the lead.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Our 3s are dropping thats whats got us the lead.

Im liking it


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

22-20 Rock, end of the 1st...do I see some empty seats in Salt Lake?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

22-20. The Rockets aren't doing so bad. I hope they can keep it up in the next three quarters.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

hroz said:


> Yao s turnovers is hurting us........
> 
> 4 already???????
> 
> On the plus side he looks good when he is shooting


It's misleading. Two of them came on passes to Chuck Hayes, who fumbled the balls with small hands. Hehe


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

6 against 5 tonight...Bevetta (ugh)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

offensive, "Mis-hap"


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Ehh...The game is tied.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what did I tell you about Bevetta?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

that was bull****. howard was up in the air and okur leans into him on the foul. howard just grabs his arm to make sure make sure he cant get off the shot. it was a hard foul that took okur down, but juwan didnt deserve a tech.

but how did okur not get a T for getting up and trying to start a fight.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> that was bull****. howard was up in the air and okur leans into him on the foul. howard just grabs his arm to make sure make sure he cant get off the shot. it was a hard foul that took okur down, but juwan didnt deserve a tech.
> 
> *but how did okur not get a T for getting up and trying to start a fight*.


I believe the NBA calls that being the "AGRESSOR"


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

46-43 Jazz. We need to win this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

where is everyone?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

battier just isnt a good enough rebounder to keep millsap off the boards


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

46-43...we should be leading @ the half, Yao has got to find his inner beast...the refs are calling him tight, every thing he does is under a microscope


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao is showing some aggressiveness. first the dunk and now the and 1 play.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AK47 with the revenge flop


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i love it when tmac sends defender sprawling the floor. 

great swat their by tmac too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

6 point game. we need to keep getting stops though.

back to 8


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****ing Okur... when did he find his shooting touch again?

Houston's gotta make a run now


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Rockets needs to score now. We need to retake the lead.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Utah 3Pt 100%?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Utah 3Pt 100%?


not after fisher's airball


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Hopefully the Rockets can steal the game in the fourth, if they stay within 10


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The Utah scrubs all found their shooting tonight... too bad our guys can't

That's right T-Mac, easy points...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

looks like this might just become a free throw parade


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if we can keep this game around 6 points or under, we will have a good chance to win it in the 4th


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

in and out in the pull up 3. damn


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

catch the ****in ball hayes


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

llike i said, 6 points going into the fourth is still winnable. we just need to close this game strong.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

68-62 Jazz. The Rockets didn't do to well this quarter. Luckily we were able to get to the free throw line. The fourth quarter will decide if we go to the second round or Game 7.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, crawling back into the game with FTs... c'mon Yao, get Okur to foul out


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

aargh, too many fouls


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

To many fouls already. This will be a problem for the rest of the game.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Tracy needs a big fourth and do his job. Yao did everything he can.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther with 5 fouls already??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

3 by batman. 1 point game


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we need to take the lead here. we are getting stops now, but we need to keep scoring.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we NEED to score


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

stop turning the damn ball over! argh!

Good thing is Utah can't hit anything right now.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf is tmac doing?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Kirilenko apart from that last foul has been amazing doing everything.

If I had to put money on someone getting 5 points 5 rebounds 5 assists 5 steals & 5 blocks exactly in a game it would be Andrei


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Whenever we get close, something happens.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG, what a flop by Okur:worthy:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

We can't get over that hump and take the lead, we always wait for them to score before we decide to play catchup


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think this is going to game 7. We just cant get any closer then 3 points. Not for the life of us...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

its far from over. Lets see what this team's made out of...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We can still win this.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

thats a dagger


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

The hourt court refs really did a good job :wahmbulance:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> its far from over. Lets see what this team's made out of...


Nah, its over... 

back to houston for yet ANOTHER game 7...

Tmac and Yao are killing us this game
both combined are 16/38 with 13 turnovers, and only 3 assists... Nobody else is involved in our offense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao's gotta play smarter than this. 8 TOs is unacceptable, even if half of them aren't really his fault. 

Game 7, ****....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess my "Tx Sweep on TNT" will have to wait until Saturday


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damn head. if you are going to draw that foul, dont leave your foot on the line


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

With that, I am really starting to get sick and tired of Tmac... He vanished in the 2nd half. Has done nothing but hurt us with his stupid shots, and piss poor ability to make a smart play.

Why the hell does he constantly play like crap on the road in this series, yet plays the best Tmac can play at home?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Unless T-Mac is able to score 13 points right now, we lost.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I really didnt feel like going into a 7 game series

We all know what happened last time we played a 7 game series.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We're headed to Game 7. All or nothing.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well, the good news is, i should be able to watch game 7 on TV 

I think most of us didn't expect to win in Utah, so having kept the game close 'til late was a good sign... Yao and T-Mac need to step up. We're far from being anything resembling a contender with that kind of average play from those 2.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> W
> 
> Why the hell does he constantly play like crap on the road in this series, yet plays the best Tmac can play at home?


In fact Game 5 was the only game he played like what he's supposed to play


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> In fact Game 5 was the only game he played like what he's supposed to play


Well game 1 he started out slow, probably because of nervs/jitters but took over in the 2nd half. Game two he did alright. But all the games in Utah, he has simply sucked at shooting and sucked as passing, and sucked at shot selection...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> With that, I am really starting to get sick and tired of Tmac...


I second that, brother. Tmac is so ridiculously slow, I can't imagine how he even put up 25 points a game this season. Honestly, if we had Kobe, we would have swept the Jazz. Kobe, Dwyane, and Lebron are on entirely different levels with Tmac. Shoot, I would rather have Joe Johnson, Arenas, Carmelo, Pierce, Vince, Iverson, or even Michael Redd. 
Seriously, how the **** does Mac let Gordon Giricek or 6,1 Derek Fisher guard him??? Kobe woulda torn both those scrubs a shiny new one. Tmac can say whatever he wants about being "on him," but for me, his legacy is already dead.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

c'mon guys, lets hold our frustration until this series ends... bottom line, if we win the next game, we move on. If we don't, we have an entire offseason to ***** about how T-Mac and Yao didn't come through for us.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we are not going to ever represent the West without winning a ROAD GM! Utah was handing it to us, but silly missed FT's & please stop pulling up for that 3 Tmac unless you are @ home....It allgood, Mavs will make it all better


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> c'mon guys, lets hold our frustration until this series ends... bottom line, if we win the next game, we move on. If we don't, we have an entire offseason to ***** about how T-Mac and Yao didn't come through for us.


Kinda hard having to deal with another game 7 against a 4/5 opponent again after what happened 2 years ago though... Thats why this game was more important to us then most of us fans think... Utah has not played bad in Houston, and now we got a do or die situation again. Makes me nervous on how we are going to respond.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vbookie stakes returned. i covered UL17's bet myself


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> c'mon guys, lets hold our frustration until this series ends... bottom line, if we win the next game, we move on. If we don't, we have an entire offseason to ***** about how T-Mac and Yao didn't come through for us.


Ugh, I'm not ready for the offseason. I need at least another round.

Go Rockets!!!


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

YAO too many TO


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

even if we can win game 7, not closing this out today may haunt us if golden state gets a chance to rest its hobbled players


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

One thing that cheered me up after our loss tonight is this... thank goodness we're not Dallas fans.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

bronx43 said:


> One thing that cheered me up after our loss tonight is this... thank goodness we're not Dallas fans.


:laugh: seriously, if we thought our game 7 in 2005 was painful, what they're going through now must be 100x worse. 

Anyway, question remains now: which Tracy McGrady will step up in game 7...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> :laugh: seriously, if we thought our game 7 in 2005 was painful, what they're going through now must be 100x worse.
> 
> Anyway, question remains now: *which Tracy McGrady will step up in game 7*...


hopefully the one who nails his shots and wants out of round 1 and into round 2, and seriosuly yao has to step up hes so much taller than utahs bigs he should be burning them, how is it so hard to post milsap?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> hopefully the one who nails his shots and wants out of round 1 and into round 2, and seriosuly yao has to step up hes so much taller than utahs bigs he should be burning them, how is it so hard to post milsap?


Milsap is fast like Chuck. When Yao posts him up and someone gets ready to pass Yao the ball Milsap either slips around him to deflect or hits Yao's arm and it isn't called.

Milsap is the one and only Jazz player I like right now.

I think Okur fouled Yao about 60 times in that game that weren't called. And someone ANYONE needs to keep AK from help defending when Yao has the ball. Tmac needs to set a screen or box him out early... ANYTHING to keep him from blocking Yao's shots. It takes away YM's confidence. You could see it everytime AK got a block Yao went a little more timidly to the basket the next time up.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Well that was certainly dissapointing


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

In Utah Tmac moves likes he is in quick sand. It is rediculous how slow he looked last night. don't understand why he goes for pull up three pointers. he is really not a good shooter at all. 

And yao how about getting out of the paint after three seconds.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> In Utah Tmac moves likes he is in quick sand. It is rediculous how slow he looked last night. don't understand why he goes for pull up three pointers. he is really not a good shooter at all.
> 
> And yao how about getting out of the paint after three seconds.


how many times was that called on yao? 3? ridiculous.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry I have to vent.....

This game had so many opportunities for us to take the lead and give us momentum, but every time we get that chance, we turn the ball over or we miss an easy shot/layup. Yao had 10 turnovers! McGrady, come on! He plays with no heart in UTAH. Why in the first half he was great, but the second half he couldn't do anything. And Yao needs to step it up a notch, make your fadeaways, and please get out of the paint!

One thing that pisses me off is Okur's little flops from Yao backing up on him. Have you noticed that Yao only did ONE hookshot this game. I don't think he did many hookshots this series. I know he got blocked by Kirilenko. I believe if he does that shot more, he can stop them from trying to steal or deflect the ball. He can make those better than the fadeaways. 

Battier and Alston PLEASE make your shots! 

I like it that Howard has stepped it up, but *sigh* dunk the ball on a fastbreak. 

We could of won this game, I hope Game 7, we will pull this win out.

And if we win, we better be prepared for Golden State.

I did pick Houston in 7 and I know both teams will play their hearts out. Houston Fans at the game need to be LOUD and ROWDY! I think that will be a big factor in this game. I'm still trying to get tickets, so look for me in a McGrady Jersey! :lol:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Khm3r said:


> Sorry I have to vent.....
> 
> This game had so many opportunities for us to take the lead and give us momentum, but every time we get that chance, we turn the ball over or we miss an easy shot/layup. Yao had 10 turnovers! McGrady, come on! He plays with no heart in UTAH. Why in the first half he was great, but the second half he couldn't do anything. And Yao needs to step it up a notch, make your fadeaways, and please get out of the paint!
> 
> ...


That's a very good point, and I think AK's help D is definitely having an effect on Yao mentally. I wish Houston could learn to work with Yao a little better. Something simple like having Yao passing back out and then immediately getting the entry pass again so that he can get a slighty better position would be helpful. After all these years, everyone still just freezes when Yao has the ball...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh well, guess we will have a game 7 then.

I think our team has a problem in gaining momentum and believing ourselves. Like others said, this series is a long one.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it me or did AK blocked at least one shot from Yao? Yao is just not having a good time against the Jazz. T-Mac is going to explode in Game 7. Even though Yao and T-Mac can score about 20 points, everyone else needs to get their shots in. I'm glad that Battier can go in there and take the charge. It would be great if he can get his shots.

I say we will win Game 7. T-Mac and Yao needs to get their team to the next round.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Jazz off the ball defenders have been a torture act for Yao this whole series. Yao has been completely taken out of his usual game.
One thing I have noticed, is that he is TOO DAMN SLOW to start his move. He give the Jazz plenty of time to start their defensive plan of attack. And they have been exploiting that weakness all series.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant wait for games 7.

TMAC needs out of the 1st Rd and needs to make good shot selection. Yao needs to cut down the TOs aswell as be a bigger presence on the boards. Battier Head Alston need to hit those 3s. Chuck and Juwan need to hit those open shots and grab those rebounds.(Chuck needs a jumpshot)


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> The Jazz off the ball defenders have been a torture act for Yao this whole series. Yao has been completely taken out of his usual game.
> One thing I have noticed, is that he is TOO DAMN SLOW to start his move. He give the Jazz plenty of time to start their defensive plan of attack. And they have been exploiting that weakness all series.


He isn't keeping the ball high either. When the guards double on him, they get to the ball way too easy.


----------

